
Amid Disputes, Shuttle Panel Finally Forged an Agreement (1986) - zeristor
https://www.nytimes.com/1986/06/07/us/amid-disputes-shuttle-panel-finally-forged-an-agreement.html
======
zeristor
Interesting to read about Neil Armstrong working with Richard Feynman

